# Pensions Board rates banks at least as good as AAs



## Angry AA (6 May 2004)

Anyone seen the PB's pensions awareness ads.

They finish by listing out sources to look to for a pension,  banks rate higher than intependent intermediaries in this list.:eek 

This like having a campaign from the Dept from Health recommending you should consult your local nurse or doctor - the medical profession would be up in arms. 

Why are AAs so wimpish?:x


----------



## ajapale (6 May 2004)

Hi Angry Authorised Advisor!

Where is your professional representative body?
Who are your pr agents?
Why are they not out there batting on your behalf?

Or, as I suggest, is the best council "*keep your head down*" and dont raise a "*hornet's nest*"?

ajapale


----------



## elderdog (6 May 2004)

I guess the PB should really be spending more making people aware of the options available for self-administered pension schemes

Eh ?

 



eDog


----------



## Guest (7 May 2004)

Maybe not. SSAPs have limited applicability and are generally only available to and/or pitched at people who are already well on top of their pension savings - e.g. self employed, owner directors, high net worth individuals etc. The PB is right to try and concentrate on the remaining majority of average punters who don't have any or adequate pension planning in place instead.


----------



## Banks (8 May 2004)

*.*

Hey, if the pensions board are really recommending banks over AA's then they must have no confidence at all in the impartiality of AA's.  Banks are in no way independent and are tied agents.  The fact is the Pension Board is reacting to the commonly held belief that AA's are not impartial at all.  As long as commission is paid from Life Co's and Banks they cannot be really independent.  We have all seen how top accountancy firms are not independent auditors when looking at Enron, Woldcom, or closer to home Elan.  He who pays the piper calls the tune. Saying that the PB is also falling into the trap that big is best (Big Bank=safe). Here's hoping IFSRA will blow that one out of the water.


----------



## Sal (10 May 2004)

*Done Today*

Niall Brady, front page in the Turbo took strips off de banks. I expect more will follow if the story moves to general dodgey selling by the masters of proper conduct.


----------



## gimme (10 May 2004)

*aib*

Does anyone know about what is in the news about the aib not giving the right exchange rate to their customers over the last 8 years.  i understand that it is mainly people who had sterling exchanged into the punt?


----------

